# Greeting from Belgium - sharing the same passion...



## Joris Devos (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi folks,

I've been following this forum for quite some time and finally decided to join. I hope to meet interesting people here who share the same passion as me.
In the last 10 years I've been working with some national and international artist, mainly pop and dance music. Nowadays my focus goes more and more towards orchestral and film music.

Here you can listen to a snippet of some of my recent work


Recently I also made my own website. Feel free to listen to some stuff I've composed on my http://www.jorisdevos.com/ (website).

It would be very nice if some of the great composers and music lovers on this site could give me some feedback, some extra tips or just some thoughts about my work...
Like many people it is one of my dreams to score a great movie, game or tv-show in the future. I've had the pleasure to do some great musical projects in the past en I hope I can keep on doing what I like most...making music!

All the best,
Joris.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Joris, thanks for finally joining... Lots to see and talk about around here, feel free to participate in conversations, it's the best way to connect! 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey Joris , there's certainly no shortage of great musicians and people on the forum . Welcome aboard !


----------



## Joris Devos (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Matt,

thanks. I know it's a great forum! Been following it for many years and finally decided to join


----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey Joris,

Welcome to the forum! I see that you live in Ghent. I studied at the conservatory there. I miss that vibrant city.


----------



## Udo (Sep 10, 2015)

Agge mar leut het  (is dat Vlaams/Flemish of Brabants?)


----------



## Joris Devos (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi slidemasterx,

what did you study at the conservatory and where are you from then?
Ghent is indeed a very vibrant city. Lost my heart there...


----------



## Joris Devos (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Udo,

'Agge mar leut het' is something everybody understands in Flanders. But it is nog something we would say in West-Flanders where I'm originally from. Flanders is very small but has loads of different dialects 

'Agge mar leut het' is a very wise way of living your life...haha


----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 20, 2015)

Joris Devos said:


> Hi slidemasterx,
> 
> what did you study at the conservatory and where are you from then?
> Ghent is indeed a very vibrant city. Lost my heart there...



I studied jazz trombone first then switched to music production. I have Belgian roots but I grew up in the Philippines. I still have family living in Ghent so I might get to visit the city in the near future.


----------



## Joris Devos (Sep 25, 2015)

Great! I completed music production too at the conservatory. And was lucky enough to start working at a great recording studio immediately after finishing my studies... When you're back in Belgium, let me know...


----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 28, 2015)

Sure that would be nice. I'll keep in touch.


----------

